# 3131/313112 ICT Support Technicians



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi,

One of my friends want to apply for 3131 or 313112 which is ICT Support Technicians/ICT Customer Support.

i have been trying to get the information about this. But i am unable to find if there is any state sponsoring for this occupation ?

if anyone has any idea/information about this. 

i will appreciate your help

Thank you


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friends want to apply for 3131 or 313112 which is ICT Support Technicians/ICT Customer Support.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please use the below link to check the occupation lists for different states,

State Migration Plans


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please use the below link to check the occupation lists for different states,
> 
> State Migration Plans


i have gone through the list but i am unabe to find any state sponsoring for this occupation . 

how do i know that who and how someone can apply for this occupation ?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> i have gone through the list but i am unabe to find any state sponsoring for this occupation .
> 
> how do i know that who and how someone can apply for this occupation ?


If no state is sponsoring these occupations, then unfortunately your friend has no option other than to wait till they include the occupation to the list some day or get an assessment done for another occupation.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ICT support duties are SIMILAR to that of a Systems Administrator 262113!
I know this because PEter Chiam from ptlabs worked with me to get my skills assessed in 4 weeks by ACS 

now I am applying for NSW SS last novermber. have yet to here from for an acknowledgement or approval.


----------



## bhupesh545 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi. I have similar question as well. I have 6 year work experience with one the top computer makers as 313112 ICT Customer Support Officer. However, my qualification is B.tech and Diploma in ECE. I am confused whether to approach TRA for 313112(availability in ACT and Victoria) or approach ACS after projecting my job as Systems Administrator 262113(availability in NSW, low availability in ACT and Northern territory)?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

apply for sys admin 262113 with ACS the duties are very similar to a desktop support person. supporting Windows Xp/7 OS, administration with user accounts in AD.
I passed mine with ACS.
and now lodged NSW SS in November and still waiting for approval. I hope I get it!


----------



## bhupesh545 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for quick reply. That definitely cleared some doubts.


----------



## bhupesh545 (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you think I might get negative result from TRA for 313112 as I have B.Tech and Diploma in ECE?


----------



## nomi85pk (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,
I am currently working as an Application Support person for a IT firm . My experience is more than 5 year and got MBA in MIS. Under which category should i apply . I am little bit confused.
Please help me. 

Regards
Noman Khan


----------

